# pregnant dog having accidents??



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

for all of you that have had pregnant dogs before is it common for them to start having accidents through pregnancy? my girl is nearly 5 weeks gone and the last week or so she has started having quite a few accidents around the house. she wasn't the best housetrained anyway and always had the odd accident, took forever to toilet train and still won't go unless she is on grass or something similar but she was much better than this


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would get her checked over by the vet, she could have a urinary infection which could affect the pregnancy if left.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

My Bitch had a few accidents during the night towards the end of her pregnancy, but once she'd had the pups she went back to being clean. It might be worth getting her checked by the vet but personally i wouldn't worry.


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Exotic Mad said:


> for all of you that have had pregnant dogs before is it common for them to start having accidents through pregnancy? my girl is nearly 5 weeks gone and the last week or so she has started having quite a few accidents around the house. she wasn't the best housetrained anyway and always had the odd accident, took forever to toilet train and still won't go unless she is on grass or something similar but she was much better than this


 
that happens sometimes its only natural. its the same with pregnant women sometimes its probably the pups playing with her bladder lol 

but just to make sure id take her to vets to get a check up if ur really worried


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Infections after mating are not rare so it maybe best to take her for a check up from the vet.


----------

